# Frage zu BF3



## Rumada (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Ich habe eine kleine Frage bezüglich zu BF3. Ich werde mir bald einen Computer anschaffen (400 Euro) Und wollte Fragen ob der das überhaupt dann Packen tut. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein was könntet ihr empfelen? Den Computer möchte ich selbstverständlich bei Expert kaufen und sollte noch eine längere Zeit zum kauf verfügbar sein. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen. Lg


----------



## phily (17. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe du verstehst, dass es quasi unmöglich ist deine frage zu beantworten. ist aber alles kein problem,bist ja neu im hier im forum. schreib mal was der pc für eine hardware hat oder gleich einen link dazu...dann wirst du vor lauter beratung begeistert sein, versprochen


----------



## Rumada (17. Februar 2012)

Danke das ich hier gleich schon so freundlich empfangen werde^^ Zu der Frage welche Hardwer bezüglich weiß ich noch nichts. Denn ich weiß nicht welchen Pc ich nehme. Es sollte einer sein der 400 Euro kostet, von Expert, Windows 7 Home Premium mit Tastatur und Maus. Nur die Frage ist ob BF3 dort von der Leistung her funktioniert. Da das Geld nicht vom Himmel regnet sollte der noch bis ende April im Laden zum kauf stehen. Lg


----------



## tavrosffm (17. Februar 2012)

also in der aktuellen pc games hardware werden günstige spiele rechner zusammengestellt.
das sind natürlich alles tipps zum selber bauen aber es gibt ja genug läden die auch einen ein/-aufbauservice bieten.
von daher verstehe ich den einen satz in deinem post nicht.



> Den Computer möchte ich selbstverständlich bei Expert kaufen...



haben die gerade günstige preise oder kaufst du grundsätzlich nur bei expert?
oder wolltest du "bei einem experten kaufen" schreiben...also von nem reinen pc shop wie k+m oder atelco?
im hardwareforum hier auf der pcg seite sind auch grundsätzlich immer mal tipps und kaufberatungs threads zu neuer hardware bzw. zu komplett pcs.
vielleicht schaust du da auch mal rein.
grundsätzlich sollte aber ein gescheit zusammen gestellter pc für 400 euro ausreichen um bf3 flüssig zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Rumada (17. Februar 2012)

Den möchte ich schon gerne bei Expert kaufen da ich sozusagen Expert "Vertraue". Ich habe da früher immer eingekauft wenn ich etwas neues brauchte. Ich bin mir halt nur nicht sicher ob es dann funktioniert das Spiel ist schon da und wenn ich jetzt einen Computer habe wo es nicht geht dann ist das schlecht. Auf der Hülle hinten drauf stehen ja auch die Systemvorraussetzungen und das das Spiel nunmal 20 GB benötigt war ja nicht anders zu erwarten allein wenn man ein Video von BF3 anschaut merkt man gleich den Grund. In einem anderen Forum wurde mir da das Gegenteil gesagt ich zitiere : "400 Euro für ein Pc werden nicht ausreichen, schon gar nicht bei einen Komplett Pc wenn du Bf3 spielen willst. Mit 700-800 Euro musst du schon rechnen." Stimmt das denn? Lg (Aber vielen Dank für eure ganze Hilfe schonmal)


----------



## tavrosffm (17. Februar 2012)

das stimmt nur bedingt...es kommt natürlich auch darauf an was für ansprüche du an auflösung und deteils an das spiel stellst.
um das ganze mit hd auflösung incl. volle details und das auch flüssig mit sagen wir mal über 40 bildern pro sekunde darzustellen wird der 400 € rahmen eventuell gesprengt.
mann kann natürlich auch auf die ganzen effekte verzichten und eine niedrigere auflösung wählen dann geht das auch mit einer 400 € kiste.
von daher wäre auch mal interessant und hilfreich zu wissen auf was für einen monitor du spielst.


----------



## Rumada (17. Februar 2012)

Naja der Monitor ist jetzt nicht wirklich groß und auch schon etwas älter.

Montor von vorne :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor von oben :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Monitor von der Seite :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist jezt nicht wirklich der modernste Monitor aber einen anderen habe ich gerade nicht zur verfügung. Lg


----------



## phily (18. Februar 2012)

bitte mal von jemanden in die kaufberatung verschieben, sonst geht das hier unter und außerdem findets der herb sonst nicht


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich glaub von den 400 Euro (inkl. Maus und Tastatur) wirst du dich wohl verabschieden müssen, wenn du einen Komplett-PC bei Expert kaufen möchtest, der auch Battlefield 3 flüssig darstellen kann.
Battlefield 3 ist schon ziemlich anspruchsvoll, auch bei niedrigeren Details. Für 800 Euro würdest du schon einen guten Rechner bekommen, bei dem Battlefield 3 auch bei hohen Details noch gut läuft.

Auf ATi Seite wäre wohl eine 6570 das Minimum für einigermaßen Spielspaß, welche es ab 60 Euro gibt. Bei den nVidia Karten kenn ich mich nicht so aus.
Ein Quadcore und 4 GB RAM dürften imho auch nicht fehlen. Den billigsten Rechner, den expert auf ihrer Internetseite haben kostet 555 und hat nur eine 6450.
Also kurzum, falls du nicht mit dem Preis nach oben gehen möchtest oder kannst, dann würde ich mich mit dem Gedanken viel Spaß mit BF3 zu haben verarbschieden. Rechner in der Preiskategorie sind nicht grundsätzlich schlecht, aber in der Regel nicht zum Spielen solch anspruchsvoller Anwendungen geeignet.
Dü dürftest vermutlich mehr Glück haben, wenn du dich auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt umschaust.


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Naja okey aber sollte es so sein das es lagt kann man ja noch etwas umstellen. Und gebrauchtmarkt davon halte ich eigentlich nichts da ich das gefühl immer bekomme das dort z.B. Vieren oder sonstiges auch noch dabei ist. Aber mal schaun was sich machen lässt. Für mich ist das jezt schlecht weil das Spiel ist bereits schon da und wenn ich nur 400 Euro ausgebe und der Computer das dann nicht schaft. Gibt es denn einen Computer der es für 400 Euro schafft?? Lg

EDIT: Bin gerade bei Ebay drin und schlage mal den hier vor: http://www.ebay.de/itm/KOMPLETT-PC-...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item53eb7a4667 würde der hier gehen oder gibt es noch andere Vorschläge??


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Februar 2012)

Mit Sicherheit nicht. Das Komplettsystem hat ja nicht mal eine dedizierte Grafikkarte. Mit der integrierten Grafikkarte kannste vielleicht Spiele von vor 10 Jahren spielen, aber das wars ungefähr.
Zudem ist der Dualcore Prozessor für BF3 auch schon etwas schwach auf der Brust.

Bei dem Angebot sind auch so viele Sachen dabei, welche den Preis hochtreiben, dir aber überhaupt nichts bringen.
Also wenn du dir selbst einen zusammenschrauben würdest, dann könntest du mit ein paar Einbußen vielleicht knapp über 400 Euro raus kommen. Aber von solchen Kompromissen halte ich gar nichts. Wenn du billige Komponenten kaufst, dann nimmst du damit auch minderwertige Qualität in Kauf und zahlst letztendlich am Ende mehr, da du zweimal kaufen musst.


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Naja und vom selbstbau eines Pcs habe ich keine erfahrung. Ja bloß es muss ja einen Pc geben der das Packt und der nur 400 Euro kostet. Hat denn jemand Vorschläge wo ich so einen finden könnte?? Lg


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

also ich habe deinen Thread erstmal in´s Unterforum Kaufberatung verschoben. Also einen PC für 400 EUR, der dann auch noch BF3 flüssig darstellt, kannst du vergessen. BF3 ist zum einen auf Mehrkernprozessoren wie den i5 oder i7 ausgelegt. 400 EUR Rechner haben neben einem i3 (oder eine günstigere und noch leistungsärmere AMD CPU) auch nur eine sehr schwache Grafikkarte bzw. eine Onboard Grafikeinheit die Spiele wie BF3 nicht schnell genug berechnen kann um das Spiel flüssig darzustellen. 

Ich weiss nicht wie gut du dich mit PCs auskennst, oder ob du jemanden kennst, der sich damit auskennt (mal abgesehen von dem EXPERT Laden, der dich über den Tisch zieht). Du musst nicht gleich deinen alten Computer wegschmeissen. Komponenten wie DVD Laufwerke, Festplatten, Gehäuse hast du ja dann schon mal. Das einzige was du neu kaufen musst, ist dann eine CPU, ein Mainboard, RAM Speicher, Grafikkarte und ein Netzteil. Da bekommst du für 400 EUR mal was besseres als beim Expert und damit kannst du BF3 dann auch flüssig spielen. 

Du musst dich halt hinsetzen und deinen PC selber zusammenschrauben, aber so schwer ist das nicht und hier im Forum wäre man dir auch sicher behilflich bzw. wenn du jemanden kennst, der dir nen PC zusammenbaut mach das, aber werf dein Geld nicht für einen 400EUR PC von Expert raus, damit hast du wirklich keine Freude, Ausserdem ist es doch viel schöner die ganzen Komponenten zu sehen und selber einzubauen und am Schluss wenn dein BF3 läuft kannst du stolz auf deinen Rechner schauen und sagen den hab ich mir selber zusammengebaut


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Das mit Expert stimmt wirklich. Bloß ich kenne niemanden der mir dabei helfen kann und ich habe nur ein altes 98 gehäuse was nicht gerade schön aussieht. Eigentlich müsste ich alles neu machen und habe 0 ahnung davon wie ich alles machen kann. Es wäre natürlich wirklich supa wenn jemand mir dabei dann helfen könnte der mir auch dann alles erklären könnte. Naja aber wenn ich z.B. alles gekauft hätte und dann aufeinmal tausende von Fehlern kommen wenn ich etwas falsch gemacht habe, wäre das wirklich schlimm für mich. Lg Aber danke für den Mut der mir durch deine Antwort gegeben wurde das noch eine Hoffnung besteht.


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

Nun ein neues Gehäuse gibt es schon für 20 EUR oder das MS Raptor Gaming Gehäuse für 50 EUR, was wirklich schick ist. Mit dem erklären ist das eigentlich recht einfach. Da gibt es viele hier im Forum die dir da bestimmt gerne behilflich sind. Also wenn du alle Sachen so anschließt wie es dir gesagt wird, kann nicht viel passieren. Heutzutage sind die Stecker alle gesichert, dass du praktisch nichts verkehrt anschließen kannst. Meistens passiert nur, dass du den Rechner einschaltest und nichts tut sich, weil meistens ein Stromstecker vergessen wurde - war bei mir zumindest so. Nach dem Rechnerbau musst du halt Windows und alle Treiber installieren, aber auch dabei würden dir wahrscheinlich viele hier helfen.


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich würde eher dazu raten von Alternate oder Hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen zu lassen. Da zahlste 50 Euro, was in dem Fall aber wohl besser ist.
Das Preislimit bleibt aber weiterhin das größte Problem.


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Februar 2012)

Also die hier Seite -> [FAQ] Der ideale Gaming-PC - ComputerBase Forum Ist für Neulinge in dem Bereich mMn immer ne gute Anlaufstelle am Anfang um sich mit der Materie vertraut zu machen.
Wie hier schon erwähnt gibt es auch Shops, die dir das selber zusammenbaun (z.b. bei hardwareversand für 20€ wenn ich mich nicht irre), aber selber zusammenbaun macht auch Spaß und ist nicht so schwierig wie man es sich vorstellt. Man muss nur ein paar Sachen beachten, aber jeder von uns hier hatte mal sein erstes Mal. 
Also warum solltest du nicht bei Expert kaufen? Ganz einfach, diese Komplettsysteme sind selten auf Gamer ausgerichtet und schon gar nicht in der Preisklasse. Da wird dann eher mit super großer Festplatte oder so nem Murks geworben. Hinzu kommt, dass oft an Dingen wie Mainboard oder Netzteil gespart wird (also praktisch die Sachen mit denen nicht geworben wird, weil der normale Durchschnitts-Elektro-Markt-Besucher sich damit nicht auskennt)
Zu dem Monitor: Das ist eigentlich nich schlecht, dass das ein Röhrenmonitor is, weil du da keine so hohe Auflösung spielen kannst, die letztendlich höheren fps zu gute kommen. 
Das Gehäuse kannst du auch neu kaufen, da gibts schon für 30€ ganz brauchbare Dinger.
Am Besten sagst uns jetzt noch was für Laufwerksanschlüsse du benutzt. (IDE oder SATA) Falls IDE dann benötigst du auch ein neues DVD-Laufwerk und Festplatte.

HIer mal ne ZUsammenstellung:
Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil  33,45€
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A78L-M LX, Sockel AM3+, mATX  38,44
CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Athlon II X3 455 "Boxed" 95W, Sockel AM3 70,09€
RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit Kingston HyperX XMP PC3-10667U CL7 24,59€
GraKa: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - EVGA GeForce GTX 550-Ti FPB, 1024MB, PCI-Express 111,90 €
Netzteil: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 350 Watt / BQT L7 36,17€
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s 69,44€
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz 16,67€

Wow, ergibt sogar genau 400,75€ wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe. Dann kämen noch Versandkosten und Zusammenbau hinzu. Und das wäre jetzt ein PC mit dem du auf jeden Fall in niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen mit Battlefield Spaß haben kannst.


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Also die hier Seite -> [FAQ] Der ideale Gaming-PC - ComputerBase Forum Ist für Neulinge in dem Bereich mMn immer ne gute Anlaufstelle am Anfang um sich mit der Materie vertraut zu machen.
> Wie hier schon erwähnt gibt es auch Shops, die dir das selber zusammenbaun (z.b. bei hardwareversand für 20€ wenn ich mich nicht irre), aber selber zusammenbaun macht auch Spaß und ist nicht so schwierig wie man es sich vorstellt. Man muss nur ein paar Sachen beachten, aber jeder von uns hier hatte mal sein erstes Mal.
> Also warum solltest du nicht bei Expert kaufen? Ganz einfach, diese Komplettsysteme sind selten auf Gamer ausgerichtet und schon gar nicht in der Preisklasse. Da wird dann eher mit super großer Festplatte oder so nem Murks geworben. Hinzu kommt, dass oft an Dingen wie Mainboard oder Netzteil gespart wird (also praktisch die Sachen mit denen nicht geworben wird, weil der normale Durchschnitts-Elektro-Markt-Besucher sich damit nicht auskennt)
> Zu dem Monitor: Das ist eigentlich nich schlecht, dass das ein Röhrenmonitor is, weil du da keine so hohe Auflösung spielen kannst, die letztendlich höheren fps zu gute kommen.
> ...


 
Danke schön für den ganzen Aufwand werd mal kurz drüber schaun und morgen mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen ob ich damit zufrieden wäre. Läuft das Spiel dann damit Flüssig oder eher laggy?? Und zu dem Monitor hätte ich schlechtes erwartet ^^ Da ich den selbst klein finde und mein Bruder selbst auch einen größeren hat aber das der dann doch schon etwas für das Spiel taugt find ich klasse. Lg


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Februar 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Danke schön für den ganzen Aufwand werd mal kurz drüber schaun und morgen mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen ob ich damit zufrieden wäre. Läuft das Spiel dann damit Flüssig oder eher laggy?? Lg


 
Also mit niedrigen Details würde das auf jeden Fall nicht laggen und ich denke, dass es auch mit weitestgehend mittleren Einstellungen gut läuft, wobei ich hhier nicht weiß inwiefern, da der fehlende 4. CPU-Kern von Nachteil ist. Aber grundsätzlich laggen wird es nicht.

Edith sagt: Mit 3 Kernen macht man gegenüber 4 Kernen wenig Einbußen, wenn ich den gefundenen Test richtig deute, also ich bin guter Dinge


----------



## Zocker15xD (18. Februar 2012)

Wenn du einen 400 Euro-PC beim Experet kaufst, kannst dus vergessen. Die sind viel zu unausgeglichen als dass du darauf Spielen kannst.

Erste Frage: Kannst du irgendwas weiterverwenden (Gehäuse,Netzteil, Festplatte...)? Festplatren sind nämlich grade enorm teuer!!!Wenn ja, stell ich dir was anderes zusammen, wenn nein, dann beruhe ich jetzt mal auf Lukecheaters Konfiguration.
Allerdings gibts da auch noch einiges zu verbessern:

Der Asgard passt, sehr gutes P/L-Gehäuse. Das Mainboard ist auch okay. Statt dem lahmen X3 kannst du allerdings den Phenom X4 955 nehmen, ein guter 4-Kerner, der auch für Spiele wie BF3 geeignet ist und ein deutliches Leistungsplus bringt (BF3 profitiert enorm von 4 Kernen). Der ist auch zukunfstssicherer als ein lahmer Athlon-3-Kerner.
Statt dem Kingston-RAM nimmst du z.B. den Corsair XMS3 4GB 1333, da sparst du nochmal 6 Euro. 
Die 550 Ti ist P/L-mäßig Schrott, da nimmst du lieber die Sapphire HD 6770 für 85 Euro => 30 Euro billiger, nur unmekbar- gar nicht langsamer.
Und lass die Finger weg von den Bequiet-Netzteilen, die sind alle verbuggt. Stattdessen nimmst du ein Corsair Bulider 430W.

Der Rest bleibt auch gleich. Das macht insgesamt ca. 420 Euro, wenn du bei Hardwareversand bestellst. Ohne Win 7. 

PC_Zusammenbau wären dan nnochmal 20 Euro extra, aber selbst zusammenbauen ist gar nicht mal so schwer und macht Spaß!


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Wenn du einen 400 Euro-PC beim Experet kaufst, kannst dus vergessen. Die sind viel zu unausgeglichen als dass du darauf Spielen kannst.
> 
> Erste Frage: Kannst du irgendwas weiterverwenden (Gehäuse,Netzteil, Festplatte...)? Festplatren sind nämlich grade enorm teuer!!!Wenn ja, stell ich dir was anderes zusammen, wenn nein, dann beruhe ich jetzt mal auf Lukecheaters Konfiguration.
> Allerdings gibts da auch noch einiges zu verbessern:
> ...



ok, das mit der GraKa kann man natürlich so machen (ich hab schon länger keinen mehr konfiguriert) und auch beim RAM geht das in Ordnung (ich hab das vorhi auf die shnelle gemacht und nich nach dem günstigsten Modell eguckt), aber dass der 3-Kerner totaler Murks ist kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Bei einem 2-Kerner is klar, aber ein 3-Kerner ist nicht soo viel schlechter, als ein 4-Kerner, wobei durch die von dir vorgeschlagenen Einsparungen sich jetzt der X4 955 realisieren lässt.
Und zum Netzteil: Hast du persönlich schlechte Erfahrungen mit bequiet gemacht? Das ist halt ein sehr gern genommenes Netzteil und dann kann es natürlich sein, dass da häufiger als bei anderen mal jemand ein Problem hat. Bei alternate sind die Rezensionen jedenfalls durch die Bank weg positiv.
ok aktueller Stand:
GraKa: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP -20€
CPU: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 +50€
RAM: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 -6€

Da siehst du aber den Vorteil des X3, jetzt ist das ganze insgesamt gleich 24€ teurer. Dazu kommen noch ZUsammenbau und Versand, dann ist er bei 450€. Wenn es da auf jeden € ankommt wäre das halt schon nochmal einiges mehr. Aber ne Überlegung wärs natürlich allemal wert, da der 4-Kerner natürlich schon besser is.


----------



## Rumada (18. Februar 2012)

Also das könnte ein bisschen schwer werden. Da ich gerne Win7 haben will und dann noch Tastatur und Maus brauche und den Drahtlosen Internet Stick wo man sich Drahtlos mit dem Router verbinden kann. Das wird alles rund 500 Euro kosten und die habe ich nicht zur verfügung. Zusammenbaun tuh ich selber. Ich müsste ersteinmal schaun wie viel ich bis April zusammen bekomme. Aber das werden sicherlich so 400 Euro sein da ich jetzt schon 90 hab. Lg


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Februar 2012)

Du könntest aber auch einen Monat länger sparen, dass du ca. 600 bis 700 EUR zur Verfügung hast und dann kannst du dir schön was leisten. Du musst immer damit rechnen, dass du etwas mehr ausgibst. Es fallen immer mal Kleinigkeiten wie Wärmeleitpaste, Kabel, oder Schrauben an.

Ich würde aber zu einem Intel/Nvidia System tendieren. ein i5...


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

In der Preisregion hat halt AMD die Nase vorn....wenn man da einen i5er nimmt, braucht man allein schon für Prozessor und Board knapp 100 Euro mehr.

Der Athlon X3 geht auch okay, aber wenn man jetzt schon Geld durch die Karte etc. eingespart hat, kann man auch gleich den 955er nehmen. Der ist beim Zocken, vor allem BF3, einfach viel schneller.
Was das Netzteil betrifft: Wenn er Pech hat, erwischt er halt ein verbuggtes Netzteil, was ich ihm mit dem Corsair ersparen wollte.

Deswegen würd ichs einfach mal so lassen:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=43210&agid=631
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=46235&agid=1292&apop=1
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38050&agid=1192
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53707&agid=1004
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=48790&agid=1627
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=39670&agid=1342


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> In der Preisregion hat halt AMD die Nase vorn....wenn man da einen i5er nimmt, braucht man allein schon für Prozessor und Board knapp 100 Euro mehr.
> 
> Der Athlon X3 geht auch okay, aber wenn man jetzt schon Geld durch die Karte etc. eingespart hat, kann man auch gleich den 955er nehmen. Der ist beim Zocken, vor allem BF3, einfach viel schneller.
> Was das Netzteil betrifft: Wenn er Pech hat, erwischt er halt ein verbuggtes Netzteil, was ich ihm mit dem Corsair ersparen wollte.
> ...


 
Was genau meinst du immer mit verbuggtem Netzteil? Ich weiß nur, dass herb mal was davon gescrieben hat, dass die mal vor Jahren mit ner Charge ein paar Probleme hatten. Meinst du das?


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt gerde hin und her gerissen da der eine sagt ich soll das nhemen und der andere das^^ Also ich schätze das ich mal 400 Euro bekomme dies ist aber nur eine schätzung es kann auch mehr werden erst einmal abwarten. Nur bräuchte ich dann eine zusammenstellung die alle okey finden. Weil sonst geht das immer hin und her und weiß dann nicht welches richtig ist. Lg


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Februar 2012)

Wenn du es günstig haben willst AMD Komponenten kaufen. Beste Spieleperformance und Qualität Intel/Nvidia!


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du immer mit verbuggtem Netzteil? Ich weiß nur, dass herb mal was davon gescrieben hat, dass die mal vor Jahren mit ner Charge ein paar Probleme hatten. Meinst du das?


 
Ich meine den BQT-Bug. Lässt sich auch einfach googeln. 
Hier ist mal alles ausführlich erklärt: [Sammelthread] PC startet nicht (mehr) mit Be Quiet-Netzteil - ComputerBase Forum

Das Problem ist, der Fehler kann schon nach 3 Stunden auftreten oder auc herst nach 3 Jahren, wenn es keine Garantie mehr gibt (ist natürlich nicht bei jedem Bequiet-Netzteil so, aber doch bei einigen). Es steht zwar da, dass nur die Netzteile betroffen sind, die im Bereich 2007-2010 hergestellt wurden, aber aus meiner Erfahrung stimmt das nicht ganz (Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich erst letztens ein Straight Power (+ neue Graka) gekauft => nach 2 Monaten durchgebrannt  )


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

@Crysisheld Könntest du bitte mal eine Liste erstellen was nun alles für mich wichtig wäre?? Das gehäuse kann so bleiben das gefällt mir. Würdeich meinen 98 abschrauben sähe es für mich immer noch wie 98 aus und das könnte ich nicht ertragen daher lieber einen neuen^^ Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab dir doch in Post 24 schon alles zusammengestellt.^^ So kann es endgültig auch bleiben.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Ich komme dort auf rund 410,32 Euro. Alles klar wenn dann alle damit einverstanden sind nicht das es später wieder heißt "Das ist besser" "Da können aber Fehler auftreten". Zu dem Sapphire HD6770 1G GDDR5 PCI-E ist das ein eingebauter Ventilator/Lüfter? Was es nich heutzutage alles schon gibt aber sieht gut aus. Windows 7 muss ich mir dazu holen oder?? Lg

Ich kanns eigentlich kaum noch abwarten. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass wenn man einen eigenen Computer zusammen bastelt das es großen Spaß macht.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2012)

Gehäuse: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard III Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil  33,45€
Mainboard: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS M5A78L-M LX, Sockel AM3+, mATX  38,44
CPU: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242 120,26€
RAM: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38050&agid=1192 18,88€
GraKa: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53707&agid=1004  86,58 €
Festplatte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA 3 6Gb/s 69,44€
Laufwerk: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz 16,67€

Das kannst du jetzt mal als Übereinstimmung so stehen lassen.

Streitpunkt "Netzteil": ok, das mit diesem Bug wusste ich nicht, wobei du das wohl enger siehst als ich, da bequiet einfach so mit der größte Hersteller von Netzteilen ist und da dann natürlich öfter was passieren kann.

Ich persönlich würde halt immer eher mehr Geld für weniger Watt ausgeben. Aber nimm von mir aus das Corsair. Schlecht is es wahrscheinlich nich: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2, 430 Watt 38,90€


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt nochmal CPU- und Speicherunterstützung vom Board genau überprüft - passt alles. 

Allerdings gefällt mi dieses Netzteil besser...http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=36389&agid=1627&apop=1 ...wenn es etwas überdimensioniert ist.

Ansonsten passt aller sehr gut. So kannst du es bestellen! 
Was die Grafikkarte betrifft: Eigentlich haben alle stärkeren Karten eine aktive Kühlung. Passive Kühlungen haben nur die schwächeren Karten, die nur für Office etc. geeignet sind. Die Lüfter machen dann halt auch mehr Lärm, aber die Sapphire sollte an sich sehr leise sein.

Win 7 musst du dir noch dazuholen. Wenn man das noch in die 400 Euro miteinberechnet hätte, dann hättest du Zocken mit dem vergessen können.


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

> Ich persönlich würde halt immer eher mehr Geld für weniger Watt ausgeben.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Aber wenn man jetzt mal Bequiet wegen dem Bug auslässt, gibt es halt kaum noch richtig gute Netzteile bei der geringen Leistung. Es gibt als deutlich bessere Alternative zu dem Cougar bzw. zum Corsair natürlich auch noch:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 385W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Liberty Eco 400W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seasonic S12II-380 Bronze, 380 Watt

Die sind dann halt ziemlich teuer.

EDIT: Grade das Seasonic mit 380W würde ja gleichviel kosten wie das Cougar...das wäre eine gute Alternative.
Ich denke, darauf könnten wir uns einigen, oder?


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Wie viel kostet eigentlich Windows 7 Deutsch finde nur Englisch. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Etwas weiter runterscrollen, dann findest dus 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Naja oke wenigstens nicht etwas mit 1xx Euro gut danke.  Lg


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Aber wenn man jetzt mal Bequiet wegen dem Bug auslässt, gibt es halt kaum noch richtig gute Netzteile bei der geringen Leistung. Es gibt als deutlich bessere Alternative zu dem Cougar bzw. zum Corsair natürlich auch noch:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 385W
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Liberty Eco 400W
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seasonic S12II-380 Bronze, 380 Watt
> ...



Ja das steht außer Frage. Ich benutze ja selbst ein Enermax mit 425W, aber bei seinem Budget ist ein Enermax halt schwer realisierbar


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Also da oben sind 4 verschiedene Netzteile angegeben welches soll ich denn nun nehmen... Daas Gehäuse fällt aus der Liste weg weil mein Vater mir gerade sagte ich darf das benutzen müsste halt nur das ganze Zeug abschrauben. Crysisheld sagte mir ich bräuchte die schrauben fürs festschrauben sind die dabei oder kann man die von alten Rechner nutzen?? Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Du nimmst am besten das Seasonic. Das ist ein super Netzteil und ist noch bezahlbar. Die Schrauben sind entweder beim Netzteil oder beimn Gehäuse dabei. Und wenn nicht, kannst du notfalls immernoch die vom alten Gehäuse benutzen.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Also da oben sind 4 verschiedene Netzteile angegeben welches soll ich denn nun nehmen... Daas Gehäuse fällt aus der Liste weg weil mein Vater mir gerade sagte ich darf das benutzen müsste halt nur das ganze Zeug abschrauben. Crysisheld sagte mir ich bräuchte die schrauben fürs festschrauben sind die dabei oder kann man die von alten Rechner nutzen?? Lg


 
Also wenn es dein Budget noch zulässt wäre das Seasonic auf jedenfall sehr gut. Dadurch, dass die Gehäusekosten jetzt wegfallen wäre das ja jetzt durchaus drin. Also Schrauben sind in der Regel immer alle dabei. (Außer vllt bei dem DVD-Laufwerk z.B., weill das die Bulk-Variante ist), aber wenn noch Schrauben fehlen sollten kannst du natürlich auch die Schrauben aus deinem Gehäuse verwenden. Das ist ja alles genormt.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an und sollte etwas noch fehlen verkaufe ich eventuell noch etwas was ich warscheinlich sowieso machen muss da ja Win7 alleine auch schon 80 Euro kostet. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Welche Komponente hat denn dein alter PC? Dann könnte ich dir ungefähr sagen, wie viel du noch für den kriegen könntest...


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja nich meiner der gehört meinem Vater ob ich die einzelteile verkaufen dürfte weiß ich nich. Das Geld würde er ja sicherlich dann selbst haben wollen. Oder ist damit der 98 gemeint?? Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Ah, ok. Jetzt wäre halt kein schlechter Moment, ein paar Teile loszuwerden. Besonders die Festplattenpreise sind wegen der Flut in Thailnad im Oktober grade extrem hoch, deswegen bekommt man dafür auch dementsprechend viel.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Also mein Vater besitz 3 Pcs 1 xp nutzt er der andere xp liegt nur rum da der kaputt ist (Davon das gehäuse darf ich nehmen) und dann noch den Laptop den ich benutze. Ich habe aber noch einen alten 98 der aber auch kaputt ist. Lg

Edit: Bei dem Gehäuse das ich nehmen darf sind unten noch 3 blaue LEDs verbunden soll ich die dran lassen oder können die raus??

Außerdem zähle ich noch mal zusammen damit ist nicht durcheinander komme : 
Gehäuse: X
Mainboard: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...5&agid=1292&pvid=4n2lilp50_gystjnuq&ref=13&lb 38,44 €
CPU: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242 120,26€
RAM: http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38050&agid=1192 18,88€
GraKa: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53707&agid=1004 86,58 €
Festplatte: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...0&agid=1342&pvid=4mwkdcaow_gystjnuq&ref=13&lb 69,44 €
Laufwerk: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...57&agid=699&pvid=4n2m8sq2r_gystjnuq&ref=13&lb 16,67€ Obwohl eigentlich kann ich das Laufwerk auch weglassen da bei dem sogar 2 drin sind 1 für Cds und 1 zum brennen.
Netzteil: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=30024&agid=1626 53,79 €
Betriebssystem: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=28239&agid=185 80,14 €

Ich komme auf rund 562,41€ Kann man ihrgendwo noch etwas Sparen?? Netzteil Funktioniert auch noch beim Rechner. Macht das ein Unterschied wenn ich einen neuen einbaue ? Oder kann ich auch den alten drin lassen. Der muss halt nur ein bisschen sauber gemacht werden.


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Februar 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Also mein Vater besitz 3 Pcs 1 xp nutzt er der andere xp liegt nur rum da der kaputt ist (Davon das gehäuse darf ich nehmen) und dann noch den Laptop den ich benutze. Ich habe aber noch einen alten 98 der aber auch kaputt ist. Lg
> 
> Edit: Bei dem Gehäuse das ich nehmen darf sind unten noch 3 blaue LEDs verbunden soll ich die dran lassen oder können die raus??
> 
> ...


 
Wie viel Watt, wie alt? An sich ja, aber es kann halt sehr gut sein, dass gerade für Die Grafikkarte nicht mehr die richtigen Anschlüsse vorhanden sind. Müsstest uns halt ein paar Infos zu dem Teil geben.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal nicht genug da der schon etwas Älter ist. Aber könnte man ihrgendwo noch Sparen weil 550 Euro... Lg
Ich könnte meine alten Nintendo DS Spiele verkaufen weiß aber nicht wie viel die Wert sind.


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Bei den Grafikkarten sind ja auch Adapter dabei, die man dann an die Molex-Stekcer anshcließen kann, wenn nicht genug da sind.

Kommt halt drauf an, um welches Netzteil es sich handelt. Wie schon gesagt, No-Names bringen nicht nur deutlich weniger Leistung wie Marken-Netzteile mit der gleichen angegebenen Leistung, sondern können auch (über Dauer) schädlich für die anderen Teile sein (mein altes TS-Power hat 2 Festplatten auf dem Gewissen). Also ICH würde das nicht riskieren.

Also ich würde als erstes beim Laufwerk sparen (deine alten weiternutzen, Vorrussetzung ist, dass sie einen SATA-Anschluss haben, sonst brauchst du Adapter) und dann beim Prozessor, wenns unbedingt sein muss.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. Februar 2012)

Hmm also das Mainboard hat den Formfaktor mATX. Wie alt ist den euer Gehäuse. Du musst schauen ob neben den ATX Bohrungen auch Löcher für mATX Mainboards vorhanden sind, sonst kannst du das Mainboard nicht im Gehäuse festschrauben. Was anderes ist die Grafikkarte. Laut Hersteller benötigt die 6770 mindestens ein 450W Netzteil! Du hast ein 380W Netzteil verlinkt. Gib lieber 50 EUR mehr aus und kauf dir ein Enermax Netzteil. Es gibt hier einen Beitrag, da hat jemand gerade Probleme mit einem zu schwachen Netzteil und Battlefield 3.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Ist der hier gemeint ? : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 525W


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

380W sollten eig. reichen. AMD gibt 450W vor, damit auch die keine Probleme haben, die nur No-Name-Netzteile haben, da diese ja weniger efizient sind als die anderen.

Und ein Enermax ist in seinem Budget einfach nicht drin!!! Entweder das Seasonic, oder halt das Cougar mit 450W, wenn du wirklich sichergehen willst.


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Naja ich könnte vielleicht da etwas machen ich habe 11 Nintendo DS Spiele die ich eventuell verkaufen könnte wüsste aber nicht wo oder wie viel die noch Wert sind. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Für die würdest du auch noch 10 Euro pro Stück bekommen...

Wie viel Geld hast du denn grade max. zur Verfügung?


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Also ich hätte 90 Euro jetzt gerade. Dann bekomm ich noch von Freund 35. 110 dann für die Spiele. Geburtstagsgeld ... da kommen locker über 400 zusammen denk ich mal grob geschätzt ja. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Und wie siehts mit 560 Euro aus? Viel sparen kann man an dem System nämlich nicht mehr...


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Naja wie gesagt muss mal schaun außerdem weiß ich nich wo ich meine Spiele verkaufen könnte. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Ebay wäre eine Möglichkeit. Oder gibt es be ieuch in der Gegend irgendwelche Spielshops? Die nehmen auch oft gebrauchte Spiele und zahlen dafür relativ gut...


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Ebay hmm naja da ist es ja das schlechte wenn es z.B nur für 1 Euro raus geht und außerdem müsste ich es noch verschicken. Nich wirklich da wo ich wohne ist es nicht gerade eine Stadt eher ein Dorf. Aber 1 Spiel könnte ich eventuell bei einem Freund noch los werden. Lg


----------



## shirib (19. Februar 2012)

Bezüglich selbstzusammenbauen hat (meiner Meinung nach) Alternate schöne Videos veröffentlicht: Klick


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Ok, wenn wir/du nicht wirklich wissen/weißt, wie viel du letztendlich zusammenkriegst, können wir dir immo nicht mehr weiterhelfen. Wenn du dann alles zusammenhast (nach deinem Geburtstag?!), kannst du dich ja hier nochmal melden. Es wäre schon gut, wenn du die vollen 560 zusammenkriegen würdest, weil der Phenom ist doch einiges schneller als der Athlon X3.
Wenn es sein muss, kann man natürlich auch noch 50 beim Prozessor, 15 beim Laufwerk und evtl. noch 10 beim Netzteil sparen, aber es wäre besser, wenn ma ndas vermeiden könnte...


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Aber was ist denn nun mit dem Laufwerk kann ich das dran lassen oder muss das am Pc auch ab. Lg Ich mache mir dann aber noch sorgen weil die 560 sind ja nur alleine für den Pc gedacht ich bräuchte noch ne Tastatur und einen Drahtlos Verbindungsstick.


----------



## Zocker15xD (19. Februar 2012)

Kannst du mal schauen, ob die Laufwerke eine SATA-Anschluss oder einen IDE-Anschluss haben? Wenn sie noch dne alten IDE haben, dann brauchst du entweder einen Adapter oder halt n ganz neues Laufwerk.
Ein Adapter würde dann so aussehen


----------



## Rumada (19. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß es noch nich ich habe das Teil noch nich auf/abgeschraubt. Lg
Edit: Wann soll ich das denn überhaupt abschrauben wenn noch Infos fehlen könnte ich es morgen machen.


----------



## Rumada (20. Februar 2012)

So ich habe mir mal den Computer runtergeholt und habe den mal aufgemacht. Da ich die Stecker vom Laufwerk nicht wirklich raus bekomme und es nicht beschädigen will da es ja nicht meiner ist habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.

Sry das die Bilder etwas Hell geworden sind lag am Licht ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen. Ich hoffe die kann man trotzdem etwas erkennen.
1 Klicke Hier Die Laufwerke vom inneren.

2 Klicke Hier Das obere Laufwerk (Laufwerk zum brennen von CDs)

3 Klicke Hier Das untere Laufwerk (Laufwerk für normale CDs)

4 Klicke Hier Hier die beiden Laufwerke von außen.

5 Klicke Hier Hier die 3 LEDs und der anschalt Knopf.

Ich habe mal auf das Netzteil geschaut und dort steht 300W ich denke mal das dies nicht reicht. Ich hätte zu Bild 5 noch eine Frage. Kann man es mit den neuen Teilen die ich mir bestelle verbinden sodass die LEDs leuchten? Normal leuchten die Blau und wollte fragen ob ich die nun brauche oder nich. Auch zu dem anschalt Knopf, den man etwas oberhalt auf Bild 5 erkennen kann, der leucht ebendfalls mit einem Blauen LED Licht. Wenn der Computer läd, blinkt in dem unteren bereich des kreises,  so eine Orange Lampe. Nun ist die frage brauch ich die oder nich. Lg


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Februar 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> So ich habe mir mal den Computer runtergeholt und habe den mal aufgemacht. Da ich die Stecker vom Laufwerk nicht wirklich raus bekomme und es nicht beschädigen will da es ja nicht meiner ist habe ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> 
> Sry das die Bilder etwas Hell geworden sind lag am Licht ist mir gerade erst aufgefallen. Ich hoffe die kann man trotzdem etwas erkennen.
> 1 Klicke Hier Die Laufwerke vom inneren.
> ...



bzgl. Netzteil: Ja, kaufs neu, ich würds nicht riskieren.
bzgl. Laufwerke: Ich würde halt eher direkt auf SATA umsteigen (das auf dem Foto ist eindeutig ein IDE-Stecker, wie ich schon vermutet hatte) musst du halt wisen, ob du lieber versuchst das nötige KLeingeld für die Laufwerke zusammenzu kratzen, oder ob du deine alten Laufwerke nochmal mit Adapter über die Zeit rettest.
bzgl. LEDs: ka, das scheinen Status-LEDs zu sein. Die schließt man halt am Mainboard an.


----------



## Rumada (20. Februar 2012)

Naja ich werd mal schaun wie viel ich dann zusammen bekomme und dann kann man ja immer noch das eine oder das andere nehmen. 



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hmm also das Mainboard hat den Formfaktor mATX. Wie alt ist den euer Gehäuse. Du musst schauen ob neben den ATX Bohrungen auch Löcher für mATX Mainboards vorhanden sind, sonst kannst du das Mainboard nicht im Gehäuse festschrauben.


 
Klick Hier Mainboard

Klicke Hier Noch mal Mainboard

Klicke Hier Und hier die Löcher wo die Schrauben ungefähr rein kommen.

Da ich mit meiner Console nich so sonderliche gute Screens machen kann habe ich das mal gezeichnet weil man sonst die Löcher nicht erkennt. Jetzt bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob das Mainboard denn da überhaupt reinpasst wenn es andere Bohrungen haben. Lg

Hier bei mach ich mir auch sorgen http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?adp=0&aid=46235&agid=1292&apop=3 denn wenn ich hinten bei mir schaue finde ich diese reihenfolge garnicht dort hinten wieder. Bei mir sieht das ganz anders aus. Kann man es trotzdem einbauen??


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Februar 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mal schaun wie viel ich dann zusammen bekomme und dann kann man ja immer noch das eine oder das andere nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem Bild vom Mainboard können wir nicht viel anfangen, da es verschieden Formfaktoren gibt, die alle in das Gehäuse passen können. Welche das sind kann man nur beurteilen, wenn man die Einbohrungen kennt, wie Crysisheld schrieb. Am besten schraubst du mal hintere Gehäusewand ab. Wenn man da keine Einbohrungen findet musst du wohl oder übel das Mainboard ausbauen, um die Einbohrungen zu sehn. (oder du hast noch irgendein Manual, aus dem man das herauslesen kann, wovon ich jetzt mal nich ausgehe. Das momentan eingebaute scheint ein ATX-Mainboard zu sein.

Edith sagt: Die externen Anschlüsse am Mainboard sind von Hersteller zu Hersteller bzw. genauer gesagt von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich (je nach Ausstattung) Aber da wird extra eine Slotblende mitgeliefert, die dann die passenden Ausspaarungen hat, don't worry.


----------



## Zocker15xD (20. Februar 2012)

Netzteil würde ich sichergehen und ein neues kaufen...hab dir ja schon erzählt, was die Dinger anrichten können... 

Bzgl. Laufwerke: Die Adapter werden wohl je nach dem fast genauso viel kosten wie ein neuer SATA-Brenner...deswegen auch hier am besten gleich auf SATA umsteigen.


----------



## Rumada (20. Februar 2012)

Die andere Seitenwand geht nicht raus da sind keine schrauben und die Seite ist mit dem oberen Teil verbunden. Lg


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Februar 2012)

Die wird so angebracht, dass sie zwischen Gehäuse und den Mainboard-Anschlüssen klemmt. Da musst du schon das Mainboard ausbauen wenn du die abnehmen willst^^


----------



## Rumada (20. Februar 2012)

Also einfach die Schrauben raus drehen?? und was mach ich mit Grafikkarte und dem anderen Teil (Weiß nicht wie das heißt) das ist an der Seite angeschraubt. Lg


----------



## Lukecheater (20. Februar 2012)

Rumada schrieb:


> Also einfach die Schrauben raus drehen?? und was mach ich mit Grafikkarte und dem anderen Teil (Weiß nicht wie das heißt) das ist an der Seite angeschraubt. Lg


 
Bevor ich dir das auseinanderbauen erkläre: Warum willst das jetzt alles auseinanderschrauben? Du hast doch noch gar nicht die neuen Komponenten. Und bzgl. der Einbohrungen würde es reichen, wenn du erstmal die Gehäuserückwand aufmacht. vllt kann man da ja die Einbohrungen schon sehn.


----------



## Rumada (20. Februar 2012)

Ja die geht ja bei mir nicht ab da geht nur die eine Seite die andere ist mit dem oberen Deckel verbunden keine schnittstelle wie soll ich das öffnen? Lg


----------



## tavrosffm (20. Februar 2012)

einen tipp bevor du dir schon was kaufst weil du das geld schon zusammen hast...
warte lieber mit der grafikkarte und der festplatte bis zum schluss weil zum einen die festplattenpreise die nächsten ein bis zwei monate auf ein "normales preisniveau" fallen könnten und bei der grafikkarte es sein kann dass in ein bis zwei monaten neue mittelklasse modelle von ati bzw nvidia erscheinen.das würde dir jetzt nichts bringen wenn du dir jetzt schon eine grafikkarte und festplatte zulegst und die nur rumstehen weil der rest noch nicht da ist.
bei den restlichen komponenten sind die preise relativ stabil also da kannst du dir eins nach dem anderen zulegen.


----------



## Crysisheld (20. Februar 2012)

Wie groß ist denn die Festplatte, evtl kannst du die ja noch hernehmen. Ich hatte dir ja per pn ein System gezeigt, was 20 EUR über deinem liegt, auf diesem Board wäre dann auch ein IDE Stecker mit dem du deine Laufwerke weiterverwenden kannst.


----------



## Rumada (20. Februar 2012)

@tavrosffm Das Geld hab ich ja noch nicht komplett zusammen wollte ersteinmal warten bis ich alles habe wollte halt nur schonmal grob darüber reden wie viel ich dafür hergeben muss und ob sich das denn auch lohnt. @Crysisheld Ansich die Festplatte weiß ich selbst gerade nicht da der ja kaputt ist und ich nicht wei wie viel da noch frei ist. Ich denke mal das das aber auch nicht gerade viel ist. Naja und das mit den Laufwekren das ist mir eigentlich egal ob ich nun das mit dem brenner dazu habe oder nicht ich nutz den kaum und wenn dann habe ich ja noch den Laptop. Und ich bin mir nicht sicher wies mit dem Mainboard aussieht weil bei dem neuen die Stecker ganz anders liegen als meine (Zumindest sind ein paar anders gsestellt) dasheißt entweder die Stecker passen nicht durchs Loch oder sind abgedeckt da dort kein Loch ist. Lg


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Februar 2012)

1. ich würde an deiner stelle auf den celeron setzen.

bf3 ist massiv grafikkarten limitiert. und mit einer eher leistungsschwachen grafikkarte merkst du in dem spiel keinen unterschied zwischen dem celeron oder einer 1000cpu. hier haben die jungs von thg mal mit 4 3 und 2 kernen gebencht: Benchmarks: CPU-Skalierung : Battlefield 3: Großer Performance-Vergleich mit über 30 Grafikkarten der unterschied ist gleich null.

da der celeron massiv preiswerter ist könnte man dann auch 

2. zu einer 6850 greifen. die 6770 ist nur eine umgelabelte 5770. und die war ja damals schon lahm 

3. würde ich in meiner familie / im freundeskreis rumfragen, ob einer windows 7 braucht. die familein version mit 3 mal windows 7 kostet nur 120euro. das entspricht 40euro pro lizenz.


4. würde ich ein neues gehäuse kaufen. die sind nur ~20euro für ein billiges.

5. würde ich die SSD von mediamarkt für 49€ einbauen und nutzen. die erste zeit reicht das, und wenn der speicher voll ist würde ich einfach ne externe 500gb oder 1tb platte aus dem angebot als datengrab nutzen.

ich würde folgendes kaufen:

4gb ram Mushkin DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 16,99
ati 6850 SAPPHIRE HD6850 117,90
dvd brenner LiteOn iHAS122 16,29
mobo Asrock H61M-VS 42,49
cpu Intel® Celeron® Processor G530 36,99
netzteil: Thermaltake Litepower 450W Black Edition 39,99
gehäuse Sharkoon Vaya 22,49
summe inkl porto: 302,09

es fehlen: 
die ssd von mediamarkt für 49€
ein betriebsystem (40euro wenn du 2 leute kennst, die auch win7 wollen)

sind wir alles in allem bei 391,09€

ingame videos mit der cpu gibts hier: Battlefield 3 on Celeron G530+ATI HD4850 - YouTube und hier: GTA IV Gameplay on Celeron G530 + GTX460 1GB 256Bit FullHD - YouTube


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Februar 2012)

und hier : Windows 7 Enterprise 90-day Trial gibtsd übrigens ne 90tage testversion von win7. dann hat man also noch weitere 3 monate die 80euro für eine win7 vollversion zusammen zu kratzen.


----------



## Rumada (24. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Aufzählung. Nur habe ich jetzt 3-4 verschiedene aufzählungen und weiß noch nicht wie viel ich bekomme. Daher muss ich noch warten und nehme das dann was für mich am passensten ist. Außerdem sagte ich ich habe bereits das Gehäuse vom Vatti. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Februar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> 1. ich würde an deiner stelle auf den celeron setzen.
> 
> bf3 ist massiv grafikkarten limitiert. und mit einer eher leistungsschwachen grafikkarte merkst du in dem spiel keinen unterschied zwischen dem celeron oder einer 1000cpu. hier haben die jungs von thg mal mit 4 3 und 2 kernen gebencht: Benchmarks: CPU-Skalierung : Battlefield 3: Großer Performance-Vergleich mit über 30 Grafikkarten der unterschied ist gleich null.
> 
> ...


 
Der Celeron ist aber arg schwach. Jetzt fürn Moment würde Celeron + 6850 zwar am meisten Leitung bringen, aber wenn er im Zukunft mal aufrüsten will, dann wird das mit dem Celeron nix. (Bin jetzt zu faul, passende Bechs zu suchen  Wird die 6850 nicht vom Celeron auf das Niveau eine 6770 oder noch schwächer abgebremst?) Da halte ich den 955er für sinnvoller, weil man da später auch noch ganz ordentlich aufrüsten kann.
Ich würde leiber den 955er und eine 6770 nehmen, und dann erstma die Testversion von Win 7 und dann nach 9 Monaten nachkaufen... 

Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Verbatim-SSD auch nur annähernd an die Geschwindigkeit einer Samsung oder Crucial rankommt. Die kostet ja nicht umsonst nur 60 bzw. 45 (reduziert) Euro bei Mediamarkt.


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Der Celeron ist aber arg schwach. Jetzt fürn Moment würde Celeron + 6850 zwar am meisten Leitung bringen, aber wenn er im Zukunft mal aufrüsten will, dann wird das mit dem Celeron nix. (Bin jetzt zu faul, passende Bechs zu suchen  Wird die 6850 nicht vom Celeron auf das Niveau eine 6770 oder noch schwächer abgebremst?) Da halte ich den 955er für sinnvoller, weil man da später auch noch ganz ordentlich aufrüsten kann.
> Ich würde leiber den 955er und eine 6770 nehmen, und dann erstma die Testversion von Win 7 und dann nach 9 Monaten nachkaufen...
> 
> Und ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Verbatim-SSD auch nur annähernd an die Geschwindigkeit einer Samsung oder Crucial rankommt. Die kostet ja nicht umsonst nur 60 bzw. 45 (reduziert) Euro bei Mediamarkt.


 
warum? der celeron sitzt auf nem 1155 board... wie willste den amd aufrüsten? bulldozer?  wenn man den celeron nimmt und später ist kohle über, dann kann man da ruckzuck en i5 drauf stöpseln und die schose rennt.

und die ssd ist halt ne ganze ecke billiger als ne hdd... wenn man nicht viel platz braucht (und danach sieht es hier aus) spart man kohle UND hat was, was schneller als ne hdd ist.
und wenn dann irgendwann festplatten wieder günstiger sind...

also, der i3-2100 kann bf3 in ultra und hd auf nem 64er server in 45-60frames stemmen. (mit passender graka, in dem beispiel eine 7950)
der celeron hat 50% weniger leistung (in etwa) würde also in dem beispiel immernoch auf 22-30 frames kommen.
da der monitor eh kein hd kann, und wenn man dann die details noch etwas runterschraubt, ist man recht flott im flüssigen bereich ab 25frames.

ich glaub, ich muss mir son celeron einfach mal zum benchen organisieren...


----------



## Zocker15xD (24. Februar 2012)

Ok, das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Allerdings muss er dann auch Sandy-Bridge aufrüsten, und die ist evtl. schon etw. veraltet, wenn er dann mal aufrüsten kann, außer die Ivy kommt für Sockel 1155 (Is das schon klar, für welchen Sockel die kommt oder gibts da noch keine zuverlässigen Neuigkeiten?).



Fraggerick schrieb:


> warum? der celeron sitzt auf nem 1155 board... wie willste den amd aufrüsten? bulldozer?  wenn man den celeron nimmt und später ist kohle über, dann kann man da ruckzuck en i5 drauf stöpseln und die schose rennt.
> 
> und die ssd ist halt ne ganze ecke billiger als ne hdd... wenn man nicht viel platz braucht (und danach sieht es hier aus) spart man kohle UND hat was, was schneller als ne hdd ist.
> und wenn dann irgendwann festplatten wieder günstiger sind...
> ...


 

Naja, in seinem Besipiel isses ja nur ne 6770, sprich ca. >100% weniger Leistung von der Grafikkarte, also mit BF3 wohl keine 10FPS mehr. Natürlich sieht BF ja auch auf low details noch gut aus...


----------



## Fraggerick (24. Februar 2012)

jo, ivy ist s1155, gibt halt noch keine kompatibilitätslisten der mobo hersteller...

und zu dem i3 beispiel: na klar ist in bf3 die graka das limitierende ^^ und das ne 6770/6850 bf3 nicht in ultra darstellen kann ist keine frage. aber wenn ich eine karte habe, die das kann, dann ist die cpu quasi bedeutungslos. (quasi im sinne von: mindestens 2 kerne, moderne technologie und 2-3ghz)


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Februar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> also, der i3-2100 kann bf3 in ultra und hd auf nem 64er server in 45-60frames stemmen. (mit passender graka, in dem beispiel eine 7950)
> der celeron hat 50% weniger leistung (in etwa) würde also in dem beispiel immernoch auf 22-30 frames kommen.
> ..


 
Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen! Sorry aber nen i3 auf Ultra und HD 45-60 Frames, wem willst du das weiss machen? 30 Frames sind alles aber nicht flüssig. Schon mal mit 30 Frames gespielt? ab 40 Frames fühlt sich ein Spiel flüssig an. Was ihr immer mit euren 25 fps hat. Grand Prix 2 konnte man damals auf gewünschte 25,0 fps einstellen. Aber wenn BF3 noch nen bisschen Partikel und Rauch darstellen muss, gehen deine 22 FPS ganz schnell in den Keller. 

Hast du ein Gameplay Video, dass beweist, dass ein i3 das Spiel auf Ultra und HD flüssig darstellen kann? Die Frostbite2 ist extremst CPU lastig. Habe ich selber nach einem CPU upgrade feststellen können...

Die Empfehlung einen Celeron zu nehmen ist ja wohl auch ein schlechter Scherz. Er möchte seinen Rechner aufrüsten, mit dem er vernünftig spielen kann. Und du empfiehlst im ja schon fast zum Downgraden !! 

Wenn er sich jetzt nen Celeron kauft, kann er in  nem Monat wieder aufrüsten. Nen Celeron ist rausgeschmissenes Geld imho


----------



## Fraggerick (25. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6qLUy7G9oMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fx7Wnm81BRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



laut wiki nimmt das menschliche auge bilder ab 14-16 fps ruckelfrei als "bewegt" wahr. 

kann ich begrenz bestätigen, ich emfinde pc spiele ab etwa 25fps als flüssig.

der nutzer hat am garkeinen computer. und er hat ein sehr begrenztes budget. ein reguläres OS braucht schon 1/4 seines budgets, und für 300 verbleibende euro kann man keinen rechner kaufen, der bf3 in hd und ultra wieder geben kann.

die 30euro für den celeron sehe ich mehr als investition in die zukunft, da der sockel 1155 einem den weg zu einer leistungsklasse ebnet, von der AMD nur träumen kann. 

mit dem amd sockel bleibt man entweder ewig bei der cpu, oder hofft und betet das bulldozer 2.0 nicht so abgefuckt wird, wie das, was sie atm verkaufen wollen.

ich hab mich bei den informationen bzgl 30-40 fps in HD und ultra leider auf einen anderen nutzer verlassen...

in meinem test hat sich gezeigt, das es in 1680 schon nur um die 20 frames auf ultra sind. auf high isses dann spielbar.

in geringerer auflösung wirds richtig gut.


----------



## Fraggerick (26. Februar 2012)

nachtrag: nach verifizieren (oder eher falsifizieren): muss i3 sein, celerons und pentiums reichen nicht für bf3, i3 reicht nicht für ultra. ich teste nachher nochmal ne runde rum, aber atm siehts leider so aus, das doch nicht alles stimmt, was im internet steht.

nachtrag: das ht macht den unterschied. mit HT läufts. videos sind in mache.


----------



## Peter23 (26. Februar 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Seufz, immer dieser Blödsinn:

Hier:

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,641563/PCGH-Retro-30-Fps-vs-60-Fps/Grafikkarte/Wissen/

15 FPS vs. 30 FPS vs. 60 FPS - A Visual Comparison

und hier:

Compare frames per second: which looks better?


----------



## Fraggerick (27. Februar 2012)

bf3 on i3-2100 (simulated with x-1230) with gtx 480 and 16gb ram. 1680x1050 ultra without motion blure
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6itPvkDs_g&list=PL283F5BA91C6CB85F&feature=plpp_play_all

frisch gestern aufgenommen. die fps anzeige ist die ingame anzeige von bf3.


----------



## quaaaaaak (27. Februar 2012)

Was mich noch interessiert: womit nimmst du auf?


----------



## Fraggerick (28. Februar 2012)

Mit fraps... Ist aber mein erstes Experiment in die Richtung ^^


----------



## Rumada (22. April 2012)

Sooo heute ist es dann endlich soweit denn die Zeit ging doch ganz schön schnell als erwartet rum ich bin froh das ich es nun hinter mir habe^^ Ich habe mal das gesamte Geld gezählt und es kam eine Summe von : 507,50 Euro ^^  Das ist doch schon mal was. Und das gute ist, ich bekomme noch vom Freund 35 Euro, 100 Euro von der Tante und von meinen Eltern am Monatsende auch noch mal etwas^^ Dazu noch ein paar neue Schuhe die ich sehr bald bekomme hehe^^ Naja gut hört sich schon mal wunderbar an das ganze müssen wir dann noch klären was nun gemacht wird... Es sollte jetzt aber auch nich in die Sache das ganze Geld rein gehauen werden, da meine Eltern ja eigentlich wollen das die hälfte auf das Konto tue daher muss ich das ganze dann noch mit denen klären da es ja auch mein Wunsch war dieses zutun. Gut dann würde ich mal sagen was wir dann alles nehmen... Das Gehäuse fällt weg, beim Laufwerk bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher da ja noch 2 drin sind im Pc vom vatti daher mal schauen was da nun gemacht wird und der Drahtlosverbindungsstick fällt damit auch weg habe jetzt einen. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. April 2012)

Bei welcher Konfiguration waren wir denn jetzt stehengeblieben?^^

Auf jeden Fall, wenn du Hälfte von den insg. dann ca. 650 Euro auf nem Konto anlegen willst, wird das nix. Das ist zu wenig. Das Gehäuse verwendest du dann weiter, aber wie siehts mit den Laufwerken aus? Haben die beide SATA-Anschluss?

Und das mit deinem Budget für den PC solltest du noch mit deinen Eltern klären. Wenn sich dein Budget ständig verändert, kann man dir ja auch nichts empfehlen.


----------



## Rumada (25. April 2012)

Ja also zu den Laufwerken hatte ich auch glaube schon etwas weiter oben gepostet ich glaub nicht das der das hat. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (26. April 2012)

Gut, dann brauchst du zumindest ein Laufwerk mit SATA-Anschluss noch dazu. Und wie siehts jetzt mit dem Budget aus?


----------



## Rumada (26. April 2012)

Ich denke mal das lässt sich Regeln nur will ich es halt soweit haben das ich BF3 Ruckelfrei spielen kann wie es halt so abgesprochen war.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. April 2012)

Gut, dann gehe ich mal von einem Budget von 650 Euro aus. Um Battlefield auf ULTRA flüssig spielen zu können, müsstest du ja schon die Hälfte deines Budgets für die Graka ausgeben. Aber auf hohen Einstellungen müsstest dus spielen können.

Vorschlag: (Win7+Zusammenbau noch dazu, und dan nsind wir bei 650 Euro)


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. April 2012)

ich sehe ehrlich gesagt zwischen hoch und ultra kaum nen Unterschied bei mir.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. April 2012)

Eben. Das müsste dem Nutzer Rumada auch schon weiter vorne im Thread erklärt worden sein.


----------



## Rumada (27. April 2012)

Also könnte ich damit dann normal battlefield spielen..? Da fehlt aber noch eine Sache oder ? Also bei der aufzählung weil da nur 570.. steht. Aber wie mache ich das mit dem Ausbauen/Einbauen da ja der vom meinem Vater noch alle Teile drin hat. Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. April 2012)

ICh dachte du übernimmst von deinem alten/ dem von deinem Vater jetzt doch nix? Laufwerke gehen nicht, Gehäuse müsstest du evtl. mal schauen...Und ja, sorry, das Laufwerk habe ich vergessen mit reinzupacken. Dann kämen wir letztendlich mit Windows und PC-Zusammenbau  auf 670 Euro.

EDIT: Noch ein Fehler von mir: Ich habe den Katana für Intel-CPUs genommen, du brauchst natürlich den für AMD.


----------



## Rumada (27. April 2012)

Naja es sollte natürlich alles gehen und so was dabei dann nun genommen wird ist mir egal da ich davon sowieso keinerlei Ahnung besitzte^^ Aber da die Laufwerke nicht gehen und ich nur das Gehäuse benutzen kann, frage ich mich was ich da denn benutzen soll^^ Der ist schon ziemlich alt und kaputt auch...


----------



## Crysisheld (27. April 2012)

Tja,  dass habe ich dir doch damals schon gesagt, dass du auf neue Laufwerke und ein Gehäuse mit einplanen sollst. Macht ca. 100 EUR für Laufwerke und Gehäuse. (Gehäuse 50EUR, 2 mal DVD 25 EUR)


----------



## Rumada (27. April 2012)

Wozu denn ein neues Gehäuse ??


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. April 2012)

Das Gehäuse ist doch teilweise schon kaputt, wie du grade meintest, oder? Wieso ist dann ein neues Gehäuse verkehrt?
Wenns dir zu teuer wird, kannst du den Katana 3 weglassen, dann bist du bei ca. 650 Euro.

Zwei Laufwerke müssen natürlich nicht unbedingt sein, vor allem nicht bei deinem Budget...


----------



## Rumada (27. April 2012)

Naja wozu brauch ich denn 2 Laufwerke^^ Nein also ich meine der Pc mit denn Teilen da drin geht der nich mehr aber das Gehäuse ist heile. Nur wenn ich den Pc an mache hört der beim Windows Schild auf zu laden sieht man auch an der Lampe an sich das Gehäuase ist noch sauber intackt.


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. April 2012)

Ok, dann bauen sie dir den "PC" natürlich nicht zusammen, ohne Gehäuse. Musst halt selbst zusammenbauen.

Dann kannst du das Gehäuse weglassen, ansonsten bleibt alles gleich (+Laufwerk und Windows)


----------



## Rumada (29. April 2012)

Könnte ich nochmal eine genauere beschreibung haben nicht das ich aufeinmal etwas falsches habe und alles nicht geht ... Wäre natürlich sehr nett.


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. April 2012)

Natürlich.


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. April 2012)

Die Teile müsstest du dann selbst zusammenbauen. Da ich jetzt aus deinen Fragen schließe, dass du eher Laie in Sachen PC bist, würde ich mal in deinem Bekanntenkreis rumfragen, ob dir das jemand macht, oder halt einfach Gehäuse+Zusammenbau für insg. 50 Euro noch dazunehmen.


----------



## Rumada (30. April 2012)

Gut alles klar danke. Und das ist jetzt alles mit drin also Laufwerk und so oder bieten die eine Sache nicht an damit ich alles dann auf dem Tisch habe..


----------



## Zocker15xD (30. April 2012)

Ja, da ist alles dabei. So kannst dus bestellen.

Nur so nebenbei: Das Geld, das du jetzt gespart hast, weil du kein Gehäuse nimmst und den PC selbst zusammenbaust, könntest du auch in ne bessere Grafikkarte investieren.


----------



## Rumada (1. Mai 2012)

Laufen dann Spiele noch besser oder wie sieht das dann aus? Lg


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Mai 2012)

Kommt natürlich auf die Karte an, die du dann nimmst. Bei einer GTX 560 Ti für 180 Euro hättest du dan 5-10% mehr FPS, bei einer 560 Ti 448 für ca. 220 Euro schon gut 15% und die GTX 570 für ca. 260 Euro ist dann nochmal schneller. Alternativ zur normalen 560 Ti gäbe es dann noch die HD 7850.

Guckst du hier: AMD Radeon HD 7850 im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## Rumada (1. Mai 2012)

Naja mir ist es egal es muss halt nur alles klappen und von meinem Geld her passen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Mai 2012)

Gut, dann bleib bei deiner Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Rumada (2. Mai 2012)

Achja was ich ganz vergessen habe ich bräuchte noch eine Tastatur und eine Maus bekommt man die dort auch?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Mai 2012)

Das kannst du ja selbst schauen. In jedem Hardwareshop gibt es fürgewöhnlich Mäuse und Tastaturen.^^


----------



## Rumada (2. Mai 2012)

Dann müsste ich mir das ganze nur noch ausrechnen und gebe dann bescheid wenn ich sie bestelle


----------



## Rumada (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich poste nochmal alle Links damit ich bloß nix falsches bestelle natürlich alles so geordnet wie oben bei der Liste.

EDIT : Danke an crysisheld ich habe den Anbieter gewechelt da der dort etwas billiger ist. Hier nochmal eine Zusammenfassung :

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Black-Edition-965-4x-3-40GHz-So-AM3-BOX.html Prozessor
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...970-So-AM3--Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html Mainboard
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ill-RipjawsX-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL7-Dual-Kit.html Arbeitsspeicher
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...HD-6870-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Lite-Retail-.html Grafikkarte
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p699269_500W-Enermax-ERPRO80--12CM-FAN.html Netzteil 500W
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-beige-DDU1681S-16x-48x-intern-bare-bulk.html Sony Sata Laufwerk
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-7-Home-Premium-SP1-64bit-Deutsch-SB-OEM.html Betriebssystem Windows 7

Die Preise kann ich leider nicht Posten da sich die Preise von Tag zu Tag ändern. Ich hoffe es stimmt soweit alles^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe dir doch schon eine gute Zusammenstellung gepostet...  

Der Arbeitsspeicher muss aber nicht sein, da bekommst du für minimal mehr Geld schon 8GB mit CL9. Niedrigere Latenzzeiten bringen gefühlt sowieso nix.


----------



## Crysisheld (7. Mai 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ich habe dir doch schon eine gute Zusammenstellung gepostet...
> 
> Der Arbeitsspeicher muss aber nicht sein, da bekommst du für minimal mehr Geld schon 8GB mit CL9. Niedrigere Latenzzeiten bringen gefühlt sowieso nix.


 
Wobei es im Moment nicht wirklich ein Spiel gibt, was von 8GB Arbeitsspeicher profitiert.


----------



## Zocker15xD (8. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon, aber warum sollte man sich 4GB CL7 kaufen, wenn man für den gleichen Preis 8GB kaum langsameren CL9-RAM bekommt?


----------

